# Selling used sheet music



## Classicist (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have a miscellany of used choral classical sheet music (mostly un-pencil-marked, and with a few popular pieces mixed in). I am wondering if it is possible to sell it. A Google search turned up nothing useful. I am in the city of Boston, in the USA, but I would be interested to hear from anyone who might know whether there is a market for this sort of thing in general, regardless of whether you know anything about outlets in Boston (or even in the USA) in particular.

I hope this is the best place to post this thread.

As a thank you, let me offer a link, to free mp3s of work by Kyle Gann, an American composer and music critic who teaches at Bard College and writes for the Village Voice. The music of his I've heard sounds like Conlon Nancarrow: it's a blast!

http://www.kylegann.com/Gannaudio.html


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Classicist, and Welcome to Talk Classical

On the choral music, have you tried to donate it to a local college or university? Some, if not most, have a Fine Arts Library division of their respective Main libraries. They usually don't compensate, but you may be able to take a tax deduction on your income taxes. I have yet to find a market for selling items as this, except eBay perhaps.

Nice website ... thanks


----------

